# Fish tanks bug!



## MD Fey (Mar 16, 2018)

If you put a barred knifejaw tank inside your camper and put two surgeonfish/clown fish tanks on top of it, then after you're done editing the two top tanks will collapse and become one with the bottom tank (you may need to re-enter that room for this to happen). So three fishes will be in one 2x1 tank and you can even put other furniture on top of it. Such a weird bug though it only happens inside your camper.


----------



## Aaren (Mar 16, 2018)

I noticed this too, but in a way I tried to but an aquarium on a table. In this case too the aquarium will drop in the same level than the table is, which is a shame.


----------



## Ras (Mar 16, 2018)

I’m sure they’ll fix it. I never, ever go in my camper, though. Or anyone else’s.


----------



## AccfSally (Mar 16, 2018)

I had it too, but with a table type item...I hope it's fixed soon.


----------



## MD Fey (Mar 16, 2018)

AccfSally said:


> I had it too, but with a table type item...I hope it's fixed soon.
> 
> View attachment 215235


Lol. Why you put a mini table inside your fish tank 

Yea, this bug is inconvenient


----------

